# 46 years ago today I married my soul mate❤️



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’ve been very fortunate to have been married to Teresa for 46 years. I seriously doubt I would be here today if not for her???? I’m also very fortunate to be a part of this amazing Forum and all of its members. I asked Teresa if she remembered where we went last year???????????? I cannot believe I remembered, but I did ???????????? I called my favorite Mother-In-Law???? and invited her to have lunch with us???? Family and freinds are the best ????


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

No, there is absolutely no way I could fit in my Tux‍♂


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Happy Anniversary Tom !


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Happy anniversary Tag! This one of the most wonderful things I've heard lately! Thank you! 
You are very lucky to have each other, enjoying life with a partner in life!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Happy anniversary buddy! ... and many more to come !! .. some of us need a woman by our side .. I am one of those lol 

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

My greetings and sincere compliments to the patient, stoical Teresa.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Happy Days Tag!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Happy anniversary!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Happy anniversay!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Happy anniversary!!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

She's put up with you for 46 years???? 

Congrats my good man and give mama a smooch for me!!!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

happy anniversary.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Well done! Happy anniversary.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow 46 years! That's great! Happy anniversary to the both of you!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Congratulations buddy!!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Happiest of Anniversary's!!!!!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I hope y'all had a minute to sip some coffee together. My wife and I are at a point where our together quiet time is way smaller than either of us like. Making it more pleasant we can just sit. Usually her knitting and me planning my diy lifestyle. Hahaha... always coffee or tea is there.


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Hey CONGRATULATIONS. Great wives are just the best. I think I'm working on year 13 maybe?..... it seems like it has been a long time, but nothing compared to you TAG. Huge congrats, and happy anniversary!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

That's awesome! Big Congrats, Tag!!!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Congrats Tag!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Happy anniversary to you both!


----------

